# So here it is...



## anonymity13 (Sep 21, 2013)

This is going to be long... I will try to keep it as short as possible... sorry about that!

I moved in with the woman that I know forever for a couple of years now. I wasn't planning for a serious relationship at that time since I was still in the university and unsure about my future. After evaluating the situation that she was a high payed employee and that it was my last year in uni I thought we could survive a couple of years till I get my degree and settle with a job. Unfortunately that was not the case. Two months later she lost her job and everything went really bad from there. Today we are both unemployed with multiple monthly payments close to 2000 that need to be payed. We were unable to find decent jobs since due to the financial crisis and some other factors. I don't have any contacts with my parents to help me out. 
She has her parents that help her out but lately they started "pushing" her about our situation. I am recovering from a 11 month depression incident and trying to make things work for us but her psychology is down to the ground and you can imagine what this would feel like to a recovering individual like myself. I am considering separation but I don't know if this is the right thing to do. We just cant communicate anymore. The aforementioned is just a quick outline of our life those 2 years which is at least unfortunate. I need someone to talk to and some advice as I have none. Depression made me withdraw from all my friends and I am now alone I only have her. Thanks for reading


----------

